# Private Pond Results II



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK family, I hit up another pond today near the house with my tribe (Garth, Kaitlyn, and Logan) along w/ one of Logan's buddies Jordan. We had a bit more quality then the quanity like yesterday.:clap I tried mostly artificial baits and only caught 1 small bass and had 1 good hit. I threw everything from crank baits, chatter baits, spinner baits, and left my last choice, an old devil horse as my last resort and it paid off...It was the only thing they even looked at, even bream followed it up to the bank. I swapped to good ole fashion crickets when no more bites:doh We spent about 2 1/2 hours out there and caught about 35-40 between us and a few bass of no quality.....Once again enjoy the pics.....










Logan and the "biggest bass" of the day:clap










Kaitlyn and her nice un'....










Jordan's MONSTER!!!:letsdrink










Logan's biggest bream...:letsparty









Garth's big boy...or gurl????:letsdrink










Another un of Logan's bass....:letsparty










My baby gurl w/ her bass....:clap










Jordan's big un....:clap










Not big but good fer the ole stand-by devil horse..:shedevil










:looserBiggest/baddest un of the day!!!:looser:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahaha, Jason you've got dinner for a few weeks..... thats funny..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another good one Jason :clap I got to get the boy up there one day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm waiting Joel....put the rods in the rod holder on your new toy and get up here...you could probably make it up here w/ little traffic in about 5 minutes:hotsun:letsdrink


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice post...looks like you kept everyone busy...hey man how do you work that devil horse..from my understanding those are kinda an old school lure..my uncle just showed em to me a couple weeks ago so I got a couple, went out and tied one on and wasnt sure if I should be working it like a jerk or just reelin it. I wasntvery confident in itso I took it off and tied on a chug bug. but how'd you work it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (4/14/2008)*nice post...looks like you kept everyone busy...hey man how do you work that devil horse..from my understanding those are kinda an old school lure..my uncle just showed em to me a couple weeks ago so I got a couple, went out and tied one on and wasnt sure if I should be working it like a jerk or just reelin it. I wasntvery confident in itso I took it off and tied on a chug bug. but how'd you work it?


Kenny, I've probably caught more bass on a devil horse then any other...2nd is spinner baits...I don't rubber worm it too much. I jerk the devil horse a wee bit aggressively let the water calm then jerk again. It's not an answer to all problems but I've had ton's of luck w/ em. Good luck brother!:letsdrink


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Jason, looks like a good day. A little disapointed we didn't get to seeany bobin for bream this time.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, it looks like ya'll had a good day...that pond looks familiar!!!oke


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report...are you still claiming to have caught the last huge bass on the devil horse..?


----------

